
Last month I created some facial recognition software in 24 hrs at a hackathon - Sheepzez
http://isaacjordan.me/blog/2016/03/st-andrews-university-hackathon-stacshack-2016/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I think a fairer description would be "I used opencv in 24 hours", but good on
that kid anyway.

~~~
Sheepzez
Perhaps - but thanks for reading!

